# Layered wax



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

All Temp wax should work regardless, it sounds like you just have too much wax on your board possibly and didnt scrape it all off? 

Going to a cold wax may definately make you move faster in your conditions but All-Temp shouldnt make you stick to the snow...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

you need to clean it first. layering it is like sloppy seconds... only the first in line gets a smooth, clean glide... same for wax


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It depends on how cold it is. If the temps are hovering in the low teens are lower, I have found that all temps will start to stick. I've even had problems with cold temp waxes as most of them are designed for temps above 0. Swix and a few others make very cold weather waxes which work great in those super cold temps.

Anyway, back to your questions. It never hurts to clean your base before a waxing. It's not like you have to rub it out (heh) big time. Just get the base clean on it and wipe it down. Then go ahead and wax the board. If you have any wax residue, say from where you didn't scrape it off the first time, by all means scrape it off. Otherwise, spray on the base cleaner and wipe it off. You'll get ride of dust, particles, and such by doing that before you wax. If not, you're fine to just wax it. I got a hunch your board will perform a lot better with the cold weather wax on.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> It never hurts to clean your base before a waxing. It's not like you have to rub it out (heh) big time. Just get the base clean on it and wipe it down. Then go ahead and wax the board. If you have any wax residue, say from where you didn't scrape it off the first time, by all means scrape it off. Otherwise, spray on the base cleaner and wipe it off. You'll get ride of dust, particles, and such by doing that before you wax. If not, you're fine to just wax it. I got a hunch your board will perform a lot better with the cold weather wax on.


That helps a lot...though I read in another thread that multiple layers of wax are good for conditioning your base, so it's not necessary to base-clean every time you apply new wax... or does that theory go out the window when you're layering different temps?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Cold wax first, then all-temp.

If it's cold, the all-temp will burn off anyways. If it's not so cold, the all-temp will do its job.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, having the wrong wax on is no fun. Ideally, you'd brush out as much of the current wax as you can and then apply one coat of cold temperature wax. While it's still quite warm, scrape the wax off. A "hot scrape" pulls more wax from the base than a cold scrape, meaning you'll remove most of the all-season wall. Then rebrush and rewax with cold temperature wax. Wait until that cools to scrape and brush for structure. Hot scrapes work well to clean a dirty base, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Great advice! Danke!


----------

